# Does this forum dislike liberals?



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey I'm new here, but it seems like everyone hates liberals! Is prepping a political thing now?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> Hey I'm new here, but it seems like everyone hates liberals! Is prepping a political thing now?


You have yet to say one word about prepping, so I guess you have made it political.

*Rancher*


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It is what Liberals and Democrats stand for/believe in! I try to make sense of it and half way understand it but I can't! 
I'm not going into L vs R we have seen this play out on TV, media, just about everywhere anymore and most folks know what side they are on!
What is up with the left vs me being a very conservative person? Look what just happened at Berkeley, WTH! This has been a long time coming and it is rapidly coming to a head!
The choice is yours but the lines have been drawn and no way I believe in extending a hand across the aisle like the weak politicians!

Stand on your own 2 feet, be proud of your country and who 
you are, take care of family, no-one owes you anything!

You starting down the political road here! As for me I have been prepping on my own for years!
I'm not waiting for the gubmint to drop a years supplies on my driveway!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> Hey I'm new here, but it seems like everyone hates liberals! Is prepping a political thing now?


As AZ pointed out, you didn't come here for prepping. That's OK.

Looking at your posts, you appear to be a liberal. You even seem to believe the liberals aren't the ones who are not the ones who are marching, protesting and rioting out of hatred, but are the victims. Feel free to elaborate on that.

As far as preppers and politics, you are correct that most preppers are bent toward conservatism. We are usually disciplined in nature, more self-reliant and prefer the government stay out of our business. We work, save and prepare, and we see no reason for other people to decide how our money should be spent. That is to say, we don't like liberals stealing from us to hand it over to those who didn't earn it.
Furthermore, we are prone to knowing a bit about history. We see history are a compass needle. We see how other civilizations have strayed down the same path today's liberals are taking this nation and we know where it goes. We know this because of history.

It wasn't Christian, conservative, constitutional values that endangers this nation, but that is anything but obvious to liberals. Liberals don't get that, and they never will. Otherwise, they'd no longer be liberals.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't hate them.. I just pretty much disagree with everything they stand for and want.

of course I am sure the feeling is mutual... they pretty much hate my Christian conservative values


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Denton said:


> As AZ pointed out, you didn't come here for prepping. That's OK.
> 
> Looking at your posts, you appear to be a liberal. You even seem to believe the liberals aren't the ones who are not the ones who are marching, protesting and rioting out of hatred, but are the victims. Feel free to elaborate on that.
> 
> ...


I've never rioted or protested. I've never stolen your money or anyone else's money. I also would like the government to stay out of my business, unless absolutely necessary. I don't see how there isn't enough common ground to just stop dividing and just get along?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> Is prepping a political thing now?


regardless of who is in power - the desire to make sure the family is provided for is still there. Bad weather, natural disasters, solar flares, islamic followers do not care.

so NO it is not political... if I get a flat tire, have an accident, get flooded out, or attacked by muslims, hit by a tornado... who is in office at that time does not matter to my wife, kids, or family members that have to have food, water, shelter, security and medical

so do not think we (preppers) change based on the winds of political power....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> I've never rioted or protested. I've never stolen your money or anyone else's money. I also would like the government to stay out of my business, unless absolutely necessary. I don't see how there isn't enough common ground to just stop dividing and just get along?


Fair enough .... but have you trounced on the principles MY Constitution stands for?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't hate anyone, I just don't agree with the liberal ideology, you can live how you like, but when you assert your will onto others, that is where the line is drawn. Being liberal is a personal choice as is being conservative, we will welcome you as long as you don't impose you will, 99.9% here will disagree with you, there are other forums that will welcome you , but I don't think this one is for you, if you want to share ideas about prepping, that's fine, but you have already the the cat out of the bag, we know who you are, and your trying to play a game with us. Oh, and one other thing, because I disagree with you, I'm not going to burn you out, that's the difference between you and I.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Liberals, I don't have a lot of problem with. You do your thing, I'll do mine. 

Leftists (who want to continually restrict my God given and constitutional rights and tax the hell out'a me), I have a problem with.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Good lord I cannot stand when a progressive puts on the innocent victim act after trying to stir the pot. Every forum has the Soros paid troll. Usually a failed writer that picks up a gig posting in forums. They get paid per post and infect a forum like fleas if you respond to one.

http://www.workfromhomebuzz.com/earn-money-online/paid-forum-posting-jobs/

http://proforumposters.proboards.com/thread/256


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hate the sin ... love the sinner, huh?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Good lord I cannot stand when a progressive puts on the innocent victim act after trying to stir the pot. Every forum has the Soros paid troll. Usually a failed writer that picks up a gig posting in forums. They get paid per post and infect a forum like fleas if you respond to one.
> 
> The Two-Step Process | Professional Forum Posters


Sometimes there fun to play with though....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When I was young, a liberal education meant you studied history, art, science, some medicine, and some sports. You graduated a well rounded, well educated person ready to take on a variety of careers with a little additional training.

The word "liberal" has been redefined to mean leftist, communist, marxist, big government supporting, progressive, tax and spend (other peoples money), gun-hating, and anti-constitution. Drug using, too, in many cases. I don't agree with those values.

But people can learn and change, so I don't write liberals off completely.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TomBrands said:


> Hey I'm new here, but it seems like everyone hates liberals! Is prepping a political thing now?


I do not mind liberals, if they are cooked right.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> Hey I'm new here, but it seems like everyone hates liberals! Is prepping a political thing now?


Now, now Leonard....how many different bits are you planning to have?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of us dislike the liberal mind set.
Liberals preach about helping others but do nothing other than tell others to do it. Hillary charity thief is only one of many.
Liberals as a whole have no values or morals . But they love to claim high ground.
Liberals are more than happy to give someone the shirt off someone else back but dam sure not theirs.
Liberals have no concept of doing things your self , some one else is always suppose to do it.
Liberals are why we have to import tech workers from other countries. They learn nothing in school or college of any use.
Liberals spent 4-5 years in college , The refuse to pay their loans. Then riot for a $15 dollar wage because it is the only job they are qualified for.
I could go one for hours but you will never get . You are a product of Public education, for day one you have been indoctrinated.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have friends on both sides of the fence. I have no problem with what someone else believes. To me it's different strokes for different folks. I don't try to push my beliefs on others and expect the same in return.

Me, I'm old school. I believe in the constitution and like personal freedom. I also believe in personal responsibility. I don't believe that the govt should control nearly everything.

My question though is why is it liberals, who preach peace and tolerance are rioting and burning when they disagree with what's going on? When Obama was elected we were told to suck it up and get over it. We did pretty much. Tell me, how many people rioted, burned and destroyed businesses and property after Obama was elected? But history shows after Reagan was elected there were protests and rioting. Bush elected there was more protests and rioting and with Trump the rioting and violence has increased. And these are the people who profess peace and tolerance?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

plan English : liberals " suck "


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> plan English : liberals " suck "


 Well not really Madonna said she would than didn't. Hey that is what liberals do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> I've never rioted or protested. I've never stolen your money or anyone else's money. I also would like the government to stay out of my business, unless absolutely necessary. I don't see how there isn't enough common ground to just stop dividing and just get along?


Liberals are rioting. Liberals want the government to steal from one to give to another. Liberals want the government to force their agenda on others in the name of social justice.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, @TomBrands , if you've never rioted or protested, never advocated stealing other peoples money through tax and redistribution, and want limited government; what makes you think you are a liberal?

P.S. Hey Tom, you don't happen to know lonewolf88, do you?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

a simple definition. 
Conservative vegetarian-doesn't eat meat

Liberal Vegetarian- doesn't eat meat, won't let family eat meat, tells everyone they are bad if they eat meat, comes to your neighborhood bbq asking where are the soy burgers? meat is murder, joins up with other lib vegetarians to protest the local hunting club, petitions to outlaw meat across the country.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Focus on prepper topics and you can get a lot out of the group. I try and stay off the polotics talk nothing to gain/learn and not changing anyones mind. Discussions on those topics are pointless. In my opinion anti Obama/ anti government talk has now largely been replaced with pro tump / authoritarian talk. 

Prepping is not restricted to any race, religion, sex , ethnic origin or political persuasion. Plenty of reasons for everyone to do so some prepping as folks in New England are seeing today.


----------



## revolutionisbrewing (Feb 9, 2017)

After reading a few of your posts and comments I can no longer hold back. Your "claim" that you don't riot and attack others with opposing views makes you no less innocent in the hate and crimes perpetrated by your liberal brothers and sisters. Just as when the "so called" peaceful followers of islam stand and cheer while the "so called" extremists murder Christians or for that matter anyone who does not share their beliefs. While true they did not cast the stones, fire the gun, or lite the fire that led to the murder they did stand by and watch it take place and likely cheered those committing the savage acts. The same mentality is alive and well in all liberals when they stand and cheer while anyone who has an opposing view is beaten by mobs of "so called" extremist liberals. They (liberals) stand and cheer when businesses, homes, cars, and other private property is burned and vandalized. They stand and cheer when people trying to take care of their daily responsibilities are hindered or stopped from roads or sidewalks being blocked. So in this way liberalism and islam are VERY similar. Just as islam believes sharia law should be imposed on everyone and rights are not absolute. So do liberals who think people are to stupid to think for themselves and need a government to tell them what if any firearms they can own, what they can and can not do with their private property, regulate and tax them to the point it is almost impossible to create a profitable business, force them to pay for things that are wrong or against their religious beliefs, just to name a few. Once again it seems that liberalism and islam share many of the same beliefs. As for the gun control. If you don't count all the justified shootings by law enforcement and citizens to defend and protect property and individuals since these are justified, the self inflicted (suicide) shootings since a truly suicidal individual is going to kill themselves weather or not they have a firearm, and finally the shooting committed by convicted felons since it is ALREADY ILLEAGLE for them to posses a firearm the deaths and injuries from firearms would be so low it would not even be an issue. The real reason for gun control is to restrict the individuals right to defend themselves. Another liberal view is unrestricted access to (tax payer funded) abortion. Besides it clearly being murder all I can say is its to bad every liberals mother did not exercise their right to abortion otherwise we would all live in a world where racism, hate, and violence were so rare it would also be a non issue. And last is the liberals promotion of the homosexual life style. Besides being morally WRONG all I can say is its to bad the parents of liberals did not practice being strictly homosexual otherwise they would not have popped out those good for nothing hateful liberal babies.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

revolutionisbrewing said:


> After reading a few of your posts and comments I can no longer hold back. Your "claim" that you don't riot and attack others with opposing views makes you no less innocent in the hate and crimes perpetrated by your liberal brothers and sisters. Just as when the "so called" peaceful followers of islam stand and cheer while the "so called" extremists murder Christians or for that matter anyone who does not share their beliefs. While true they did not cast the stones, fire the gun, or lite the fire that led to the murder they did stand by and watch it take place and likely cheered those committing the savage acts. The same mentality is alive and well in all liberals when they stand and cheer while anyone who has an opposing view is beaten by mobs of "so called" extremist liberals. They (liberals) stand and cheer when businesses, homes, cars, and other private property is burned and vandalized. They stand and cheer when people trying to take care of their daily responsibilities are hindered or stopped from roads or sidewalks being blocked. So in this way liberalism and islam are VERY similar. Just as islam believes sharia law should be imposed on everyone and rights are not absolute. So do liberals who think people are to stupid to think for themselves and need a government to tell them what if any firearms they can own, what they can and can not do with their private property, regulate and tax them to the point it is almost impossible to create a profitable business, force them to pay for things that are wrong or against their religious beliefs, just to name a few. Once again it seems that liberalism and islam share many of the same beliefs. As for the gun control. If you don't count all the justified shootings by law enforcement and citizens to defend and protect property and individuals since these are justified, the self inflicted (suicide) shootings since a truly suicidal individual is going to kill themselves weather or not they have a firearm, and finally the shooting committed by convicted felons since it is ALREADY ILLEAGLE for them to posses a firearm the deaths and injuries from firearms would be so low it would not even be an issue. The real reason for gun control is to restrict the individuals right to defend themselves. Another liberal view is unrestricted access to (tax payer funded) abortion. Besides it clearly being murder all I can say is its to bad every liberals mother did not exercise their right to abortion otherwise we would all live in a world where racism, hate, and violence were so rare it would also be a non issue. And last is the liberals promotion of the homosexual life style. Besides being morally WRONG all I can say is its to bad the parents of liberals did not practice being strictly homosexual otherwise they would not have popped out those good for nothing hateful liberal babies.


Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome, @revolutionisbrewing


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If it's any comfort to the OP, disasters don't give a **** about political ideology.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well hmmm. Think nearly all of us Bible Believing born again Christians love everybody..including but not limited to liberals..leftists..commies or assorrted other heathen devil dogs. Sounds like you may be suffering from some kinda paranoid schtizophrenia to think everybody hates you and is out to do you harm. You might need some professonal help.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

revolutionisbrewing said:


> After reading a few of your posts and comments I can no longer hold back. Your "claim" that you don't riot and attack others with opposing views makes you no less innocent in the hate and crimes perpetrated by your liberal brothers and sisters. Just as when the "so called" peaceful followers of islam stand and cheer while the "so called" extremists murder Christians or for that matter anyone who does not share their beliefs. While true they did not cast the stones, fire the gun, or lite the fire that led to the murder they did stand by and watch it take place and likely cheered those committing the savage acts. The same mentality is alive and well in all liberals when they stand and cheer while anyone who has an opposing view is beaten by mobs of "so called" extremist liberals. They (liberals) stand and cheer when businesses, homes, cars, and other private property is burned and vandalized. They stand and cheer when people trying to take care of their daily responsibilities are hindered or stopped from roads or sidewalks being blocked. So in this way liberalism and islam are VERY similar. Just as islam believes sharia law should be imposed on everyone and rights are not absolute. So do liberals who think people are to stupid to think for themselves and need a government to tell them what if any firearms they can own, what they can and can not do with their private property, regulate and tax them to the point it is almost impossible to create a profitable business, force them to pay for things that are wrong or against their religious beliefs, just to name a few. Once again it seems that liberalism and islam share many of the same beliefs. As for the gun control. If you don't count all the justified shootings by law enforcement and citizens to defend and protect property and individuals since these are justified, the self inflicted (suicide) shootings since a truly suicidal individual is going to kill themselves weather or not they have a firearm, and finally the shooting committed by convicted felons since it is ALREADY ILLEAGLE for them to posses a firearm the deaths and injuries from firearms would be so low it would not even be an issue. The real reason for gun control is to restrict the individuals right to defend themselves. Another liberal view is unrestricted access to (tax payer funded) abortion. Besides it clearly being murder all I can say is its to bad every liberals mother did not exercise their right to abortion otherwise we would all live in a world where racism, hate, and violence were so rare it would also be a non issue. And last is the liberals promotion of the homosexual life style. Besides being morally WRONG all I can say is its to bad the parents of liberals did not practice being strictly homosexual otherwise they would not have popped out those good for nothing hateful liberal babies.


DAMN !! Who is this new guy? Welcome.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

revolutionisbrewing said:


> After reading a few of your posts and comments I can no longer hold back. Your "claim" that you don't riot and attack others with opposing views makes you no less innocent in the hate and crimes perpetrated by your liberal brothers and sisters. Just as when the "so called" peaceful followers of islam stand and cheer while the "so called" extremists murder Christians or for that matter anyone who does not share their beliefs. While true they did not cast the stones, fire the gun, or lite the fire that led to the murder they did stand by and watch it take place and likely cheered those committing the savage acts. The same mentality is alive and well in all liberals when they stand and cheer while anyone who has an opposing view is beaten by mobs of "so called" extremist liberals. They (liberals) stand and cheer when businesses, homes, cars, and other private property is burned and vandalized. They stand and cheer when people trying to take care of their daily responsibilities are hindered or stopped from roads or sidewalks being blocked. So in this way liberalism and islam are VERY similar. Just as islam believes sharia law should be imposed on everyone and rights are not absolute. So do liberals who think people are to stupid to think for themselves and need a government to tell them what if any firearms they can own, what they can and can not do with their private property, regulate and tax them to the point it is almost impossible to create a profitable business, force them to pay for things that are wrong or against their religious beliefs, just to name a few. Once again it seems that liberalism and islam share many of the same beliefs. As for the gun control. If you don't count all the justified shootings by law enforcement and citizens to defend and protect property and individuals since these are justified, the self inflicted (suicide) shootings since a truly suicidal individual is going to kill themselves weather or not they have a firearm, and finally the shooting committed by convicted felons since it is ALREADY ILLEAGLE for them to posses a firearm the deaths and injuries from firearms would be so low it would not even be an issue. The real reason for gun control is to restrict the individuals right to defend themselves. Another liberal view is unrestricted access to (tax payer funded) abortion. Besides it clearly being murder all I can say is its to bad every liberals mother did not exercise their right to abortion otherwise we would all live in a world where racism, hate, and violence were so rare it would also be a non issue. And last is the liberals promotion of the homosexual life style. Besides being morally WRONG all I can say is its to bad the parents of liberals did not practice being strictly homosexual otherwise they would not have popped out those good for nothing hateful liberal babies.


Man, that is too much to read for a first post!! hehe


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Another sock puppet account? We need to get Full Trump Retard and institute a 90 day ban on new members and bar all immigrants from SB and CalGuns

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Another sock puppet account? We need to get Full Trump Retard and institute a 90 day ban on new members and bar all immigrants from SB and CalGuns
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


but their so much fun to play with


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Only libs do no dislike libs!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> but their so much fun to play with


Lol true, I am trying to stay away from /pol and concentrate on my preps and projects.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@TomBrands,

I hate douchebags and whussy's. Many happen to be libtards. It appears you are batting 1.000 on the Slippy Scale of Dumbass Traits and would most certainly be inducted in the dumbass hall of fame.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

slippy said:


> @tombrands,
> 
> i hate douchebags and whussy's. Many happen to be libtards. It appears you are batting 1.000 on the slippy scale of dumbass traits and would most certainly be inducted in the dumbass hall of fame.


lol!


----------

